# How does Red Bull afford it all?



## Quarashi (Aug 23, 2006)

With Rampage in full swing I decided to visit the Red Bull website and realized just how involved they are in so many sports.

Where do they get all the money? Surely not from the energy drink. I don't know a single friend that even likes it. 

Or has Red Bull become more of an action sports media giant?

Is it potentially possible for other large companies to sponsor events to the extent that Red Bull does? Even if it was concentrated in only one sport?


----------



## DSFA (Oct 22, 2007)

While you, your friends and I don't like the stuff they sell gigatons of it and with sponsoring the sports that they do...well, I think people support the companies that support their sport.


----------



## sharcsplean (Jun 3, 2004)

$3 bucks a can - cost 3 or 4 cents to actually make. lots of profit. huge marketing budget.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

sharcsplean said:


> $3 bucks a can - cost 3 or 4 cents to actually make. lots of profit. huge marketing budget.


....

nah...it probably cost 25 to 50 cents a can...and they sell it for a dollar profit....then the stores jack the price to over 2 dollars

but hell yeah...love what they sponsor and do...besides it is a write off for taxes


----------



## Quarashi (Aug 23, 2006)

I totally support what they do though. I'd definitely be a patron of their product if it didn't make (I do not want to bash!) pretty weird sometimes. 

Who ever runs that company should be extremely proud of their contribution to sector of the human race with balls! I really hope Nissan got something out of its sponsorship spurge the other year too.


----------



## sharcsplean (Jun 3, 2004)

and a F1 team, 2 football teams, an airforce, nascar team, plus other global events. at least they give back to the 'fringe' sports


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

I can't stand the stuff myself and it gives me the jitters followed by a sugar crash. But still, they have supported and helped sponsor many smaller scale local MTB events which I think is awesome.


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

I remember talking to someone in their business department a while back about their cost of production, and it was mind blowing. If I remember correctly cost per can was under ten cents.


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

dowst said:


> I remember talking to someone in their business department a while back about their cost of production, and it was mind blowing. If I remember correctly cost per can was under ten cents.


holy crap thats crazy


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

They are a wildly successful company by all accounts, although the actual numbers are apparently shrouded in mystery, somewhere in the Austrian mountains...(it's privately owned...). I saw a documentary ("attempted documentary" would maybe have been a better description...), they were pretty categorical about how well the company is doing.
It's probably a case of them not being able to afford NOT to do all that sponsoring...

And yes, I tend to swig a can on most rides, actually do like the stuff although I'd be weary of abusing it...the sugar crash can be pretty dramatic. But it's pretty cool to see a company so dedicated to action sports, definitely worthy of spending a couple of bucks on a can every now and then.


----------



## bitewerks (May 14, 2009)

I remember in Lille France in 2002(I think) I wanted a RedBull & was told it was illegal there which I thought was pretty weird! 

I don't drink the stuff but def love that they put on some really sick MTB & MX events.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

insanitylevel9 said:


> holy crap thats crazy


Then pray you never stumble on the actual production cost of Nike shoes, or Taiwaneese bike frames for that matter.

Actual production cost has little to do with sales price of most consumer goods. There are a bunch of importers, distributors, and resellers (aka "Organized Crime" aka "The Pirate Lords" aka "Jack the Ripper-off-er"...) that need to eat before you get to lay your hands on your whatever-it-is...


----------



## scoutcat (Mar 30, 2008)

if i need an energy drink i'll buy a red bull solely because they support extreme sports. the under 10c a can estimate sounds about right - they are making huge profits and have the biggest name in the energy drink market.


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

Iceman2058 said:


> Then pray you never stumble on the actual production cost of Nike shoes, or Taiwaneese bike frames for that matter.
> 
> Actual production cost has little to do with sales price of most consumer goods. There are a bunch of importers, distributors, and resellers (aka "Organized Crime" aka "The Pirate Lords" aka "Jack the Ripper-off-er"...) that need to eat before you get to lay your hands on your whatever-it-is...


no i completely under stand that things are way marked up, it just surprises me how much the profit line is on red bull thats all.


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

bitewerks said:


> I remember in Lille France in 2002(I think) I wanted a RedBull & was told it was illegal there which I thought was pretty weird!
> 
> I don't drink the stuff but def love that they put on some really sick MTB & MX events.


really:skep:..... to the google machine :thumbsup:


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

insanitylevel9 said:


> really:skep:..... to the google machine :thumbsup:


holly crap it is
http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/5753.php


----------



## backcountryislife (Jun 18, 2008)

These things that they sponsor may seem like big dollars to us, but compared to a pepsi or coke, or many of the other major advertisers, sponsoring the events that they do is a pittance. 
Also it's a much more direct way of interacting with the potential customer that creates more loyalty than normal media advertising. I would bet that they get much more brand loyalty from this than other advertisers.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Believe it or not, Red Bull sells more drinks worldwide than all Starbucks selling coffee _*combined*_.


----------



## herbn (Sep 17, 2005)

if it's illegal in france, it must be good, tastes like ***** to me.So does beer ,wiskey,cigarettes, cigars,wine,coffee ect ect.There seem to be many large markets for foul tasting things that deliver chemicals that affect the human neurology.


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

herbn said:


> if it's illegal in france, it must be good, tastes like ***** to me.So does beer ,wiskey,cigarettes, cigars,wine,coffee ect ect.There seem to be many large markets for foul tasting things that deliver chemicals that affect the human neurology.


You stick with the 'herb' then?


----------



## Twisted1 (Aug 24, 2010)

herbn said:


> if it's illegal in france, it must be good, tastes like ***** to me.So does beer ,wiskey,cigarettes, cigars,wine,coffee ect ect.There seem to be many large markets for foul tasting things that deliver chemicals that affect the human neurology.


Do you have facts for your claim? The company started in 1987 and here is a paragraph about the contents. "The amounts of guarana, taurine, and ginseng found in popular energy drinks are far below the amounts expected to deliver either therapeutic benefits or adverse events. However, caffeine and sugar are present in amounts known to cause a variety of adverse health effects." so yes the only really harmful chemical is caffeine, but your receiving the same amount you would find in a cup of coffee.


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

Don't forget bar and nightclub sales - Redbull & vodka, other mixed drinks, etc.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

insanitylevel9 said:


> holly crap it is
> http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/5753.php


Indeed it was (I was living there at the time). The ban has since been lifted (but only a few years ago). Back then it was so hyped up (because of the ban) people used to drive to Spain, Italy, and Andorra and places like that just to bring some back to France. Lots of people on the internet died from ODing on Red Bull at the time as well - but that only helped the bootleg sales.


----------



## jcook1989 (Mar 16, 2008)

sharcsplean said:


> and a F1 team, 2 football teams, an airforce, nascar team, plus other global events. at least they give back to the 'fringe' sports


2 F1 Teams


----------



## scottvt (Jul 19, 2009)

Around here a 16 oz can of Red Bull is almost double the price of a 16 oz. can of Monster or Rockstar. Apparently if people still buy it, they can do that.


----------



## jcook1989 (Mar 16, 2008)

I drink it because they sponsor _everything_.

Tons of people buy the stuff and I'm glad. Red Bull has helped pushed so many sports to the next level, just look at Rampage. I have no problem supporting a company that gives back so much.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

the next logical step for red bull is sponsoring a country. they probably could.


----------



## vikingboy (Nov 5, 2008)

I have a friend in the uk who lives on nothing but mcdonalds burgers, pizzas, cigarettes and 12 cans of red bull per day. Certainly will be interesting watching him age! And yes, vie tried telling him to sort it out.


----------



## Monk_Knight (Aug 1, 2008)

I personally really like Red Bull... and I know very few people who don't drink it even occasionally. 

And yeah.. they put on awesome events. Last year they came to my college and put on a race that was essentially bmx bikes with sidecars welded on... 2 people per time, 4 teams at a time, head to head race around a sweet course. Free to enter, tons of fun! And between me and two friends we made out with like 25 cans of the stuff....


----------



## Triple8Sol (Aug 21, 2009)

I can't remember if it's the guarana or taurine that's illegal in BC (maybe all of Canadia), so their Red Bull is different than ours here in the states.


----------



## Quarashi (Aug 23, 2006)

b-kul said:


> the next logical step for red bull is sponsoring a country. they probably could.


I saw this coming. Their sponsored F1 teams and air race teams would make excellent recruits for their sponsored world-domination army! :madmax:

All hail the Red Bull empire!


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Red Bull not only has deep pockets...but _*huge wings*_ too!


----------



## Metanoia (Jun 16, 2007)

just to give you the extent of how red bull markets its wares, i saw a redbull car pull up outside a GIRL'S school here in tokyo and gave away free samples. 

and yes, because they sponsor events that i love, i patronize it! though the sugar crash is a real pain in the butt


----------



## Norcoshore1 (Apr 28, 2010)

Iceman2058 said:


> Then pray you never stumble on the actual production cost of Nike shoes, or Taiwaneese bike frames for that matter.
> 
> Actual production cost has little to do with sales price of most consumer goods. There are a bunch of importers, distributors, and resellers (aka "Organized Crime" aka "The Pirate Lords" aka "Jack the Ripper-off-er"...) that need to eat before you get to lay your hands on your whatever-it-is...


I work for nike. I am aware of production costs of nike, cole haan, hurley, and converse as nike owns them all


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

Norcoshore1 said:


> Nike owns Hurley.


Whoa, when did that happen?


----------



## eabos (Jun 11, 2005)

Love Redbull. I especially love the Red Bull 12 hour DH race that they have put on the past two years...Headed to angelfire in a few days for year 3 of getting destroyed on my dh bike.


----------



## blue109 (Jun 21, 2009)

i use to manage a night club. we bought copious amounts of redbull and it wasnt a big club. not too many clubs carry monster or rockstar on tap.


----------



## Jon Edwards (Aug 20, 2004)

Thing is - quite how much cash *DO* they put in?

Example - I got freebies to the X-fighters bash at Battersea Power Station. (I work in corporate events and we were doing some stuff for them).

None of the tickets were cheap. The TV rights won't have been cheap. The mark up on the mechandise would have been pretty massive. All the stalls selling food and drinks etc would have had to buy their concession. By our standards, the technical side of the event (lighting, sound etc) was pretty low key. How many of the riders were paid by redbull to be there, and how many were paid by their personal sponsors/prize money?

I suspect, the actual cash input is relatively small, but as the title sponsor/organiser, they get branding on EVERYTHING, and that just generates brand awareness as you guys have just demonstrated.

One thing I do know. Big corporations don't stay being big corporations by throwing money away. If they look like they're throwing money away, it's because they can make even more by doing so.

Not knocking them, because yes, on the face of it they have made some incredible events possible, but, end of the day, they'll walk away with more than they put in, or they wouldn't do it.

(can't stand the stuff either. Or Monster. Although Monster lets me make louder *BRAAAARRP* noises when downed quickly )


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

I don't know how any of you guys drink these red bulls or monster drinks. While I like how they support the sports I just can't get past the tastes. I guess I am just too old to aquire that taste. Give me some h2o or gatorade.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2009)

dowst said:


> I remember talking to someone in their business department a while back about their cost of production, and it was mind blowing. If I remember correctly cost per can was under ten cents.


Does that 10cents per can include all the advertising (including sports sponsorship) and distribution costs?


----------



## boogenman (Sep 22, 2006)

A good friend of mine is in charge of marketing for Redbull for the west half of New York State, I will see what kind of figures I can pull out of him next weekend when we are getting drunk for 3 days straight. 

I like the taste of Redbull more than the other energy drinks. I certainly do not contribute to Redbull's bank account, I always get free 'damaged' cases. :thumbsup:


----------



## Pwshadow (Sep 5, 2010)

And you have to think, just because your friends don't drink them during the day, how many of them pound a few Jager-Bombs back at the bar or club on a saturday night?


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

One regular can of Red Bull costs $0.43 to make. They sell 1.5billion cans a year. Do the math...when RB sanctions an event - they charge vendors and co-sponsors huge "licensing fees" just to be in on it. And, because of their global name recognition, they actually _*pay it!*_ If you wanna own foreign stock, wait until Red Bull finally goes public....it will be bigger than eBay!!!


----------



## Sethimus (Apr 3, 2006)

clockwork said:


> I don't know how any of you guys drink these red bulls or monster drinks. While I like how they support the sports I just can't get past the tastes. I guess I am just too old to aquire that taste. Give me some h2o or gatorade.


that's why they invented red bull cola, like it alot more then coke, tastewise. sadly it's way too expensive :/


----------



## Norcoshore1 (Apr 28, 2010)

Lelandjt said:


> Whoa, when did that happen?


Quite a while ago. Im pretty sure it was 2002


----------



## charging_rhinos (Jul 29, 2008)

as has been stated before, I think it's completely awesome that a company is out there supporting the lesser known/practiced sports. We don't need another Gatorade clone that sponsors baseball games, tennis, football and mountain biking. They've got theirs, and we've got ours. It's great. 

In addition, I actually love the stuff. I think it tastes great. I did cut down drastically on my intake though after a rather unpleasant experience while in high school: 
1999, guys' road trip for skiing from home in Tahoe to Salt Lake. Running on 3 hrs sleep the night before. Middle of Nevada at 11pm, I start drinking RB. 3.5 hrs and one time zone go by. 3:30am, driving across the salt flats, and I have consumed no less than 5 Red Bulls and a Dr Pepper for good measure. Mr. Heart is not happy with me. Not one bit.


----------



## gsxunv04 (May 10, 2010)

It is big time in bars, Jager Bombs!!!! Jager and vodka, and a whole slue of other concoctions. And as stated at $2-$4 a can, it allows for HUGE profit margins. I like that they are in so many sports, the flugtag, and air race series are awesome and fun to watch. Not to mention all of the extreme sports they sponsor.


----------



## Pslide (Jul 3, 2006)

Did someone say "brand awareness"? Are there people out there who are not yet aware of Red Bull?

How many more cans of Red Bull will they sell by putting on another Rampage? I can't think it's significant.

I don't see how it makes much business sense either, apart from visibility and keeping up their image. The market is saturated and an increasing number of competitors are cutting into their market share. I wouldn't be investing if it goes private, but what do I know about business!? 

PS - I am however "extremely" thankful to Red Bull and Monster for putting money into our sport!


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Norcoshore1 said:


> I work for nike. I am aware of production costs of nike, cole haan, hurley, and converse as nike owns them all


And what's your point?


----------



## Norcoshore1 (Apr 28, 2010)

I figured some of you may be curious to know


----------



## Tillers_Rule (Sep 11, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> ....
> 
> nah...it probably cost 25 to 50 cents a can...and they sell it for a dollar profit....then the stores jack the price to over 2 dollars
> 
> but hell yeah...love what they sponsor and do...besides it is a write off for taxes


No way on earth it costs them that much to produce one can of that stuff. It's essentially no different than soda pop, which can be found fro 0.50 a 2 liter. Energy drinks have a huge markup.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Norcoshore1 said:


> I figured some of you may be curious to know


Know what? All you told us so far is that you work for Nike and that you are aware of their production costs.


----------



## Quarashi (Aug 23, 2006)

Iceman2058 said:


> Know what? All you told us so far is that you work for Nike and that you are aware of their production costs.


But he works for Nike, and is aware of their production costs.

I don't know if I could live my life the same way after knowing this...


----------



## Norcoshore1 (Apr 28, 2010)

Iceman2058 said:


> Know what? All you told us so far is that you work for Nike and that you are aware of their production costs.


production costs silly


----------



## suicidebomber (Feb 10, 2007)

Thank Red Bull? That's bull. Thank the Thais, who were drinking the REAL Red Bull. Drink was so effing strong it kept me up for a couple of days.


----------



## herbn (Sep 17, 2005)

nah don't smoke anything either.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2009)

Norcoshore1 said:


> production costs silly


You didn't post any production costs ... unless you posted under another user name.


----------



## herbn (Sep 17, 2005)

just an adrenalin/endorphrine junky,road bike , mtn bike , dh, fixed gear,dh skateboarding, motorcycles, old 928, anything i can afford,if i had serious money i'd probabely be dead.


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

Zachariah said:


> One regular can of Red Bull costs $0.43 to make. They sell 1.5billion cans a year. Do the math...when RB sanctions an event - they charge vendors and co-sponsors huge "licensing fees" just to be in on it. And, because of their global name recognition, they actually _*pay it!*_ If you wanna own foreign stock, wait until Red Bull finally goes public....it will be bigger than eBay!!!


That definitely includes all costs of marketing and transportation.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Norcoshore1 said:


> production costs silly


Do you by any chance happen to subscribe to the Big Bong theory? :skep:


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

suicidebomber said:


> Thank Red Bull? That's bull. Thank the Thais, who were drinking the REAL Red Bull. Drink was so effing strong it kept me up for a couple of days.


Oh yeah, that Krating drink is *Rocket Fuel!!!*


----------



## 274898 (Nov 29, 2005)

Red bull sells millions of cans a day. Unlike other things, people will buy another tomorrow. Red bull also doesn't spend a lot on traditional advertising like coke and Pepsi. There are many if any tv commercials. They put most of their advertising money in making events to just for their targeted audience. Privately owned company making a gazillion dollars with all kinds of awesome events. I want in.


----------



## Norcoshore1 (Apr 28, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> You didn't post any production costs ... unless you posted under another user name.


you never expressed any curiosity to know


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2009)

Norcoshore1 said:


> you never expressed any curiosity to know


Hmm ... I am trying to figure out your point here .... like the other poster who couldn't figure it out. So, when you said "I figured some of you may be curious to know", it sounded like you had given some information. Was that an offer that should we ask about production costs, then you would then tell us?


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Norcoshore1 said:


> you never expressed any curiosity to know


Alright then - how much for a shoe?


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

l don't like the stuff but yeah -- they're making some serious profit off the stuff. the packaging probably cost more than the juice inside. fountain drinks at any restaurant has a cost of about 2 to 3 cents per ~12oz glass. Redbull is how much? $2.00 to $3.00 a can depending on where you live. pretty sure they're $2.99 around here.


----------



## Ratt (Dec 22, 2003)

*Marketing*

Where are all the business majors at? I was taught that soda was just water with sugar added and Coca Cola was the best in the world at selling sugar water. Then there is all those bottles with water added, who the heck buys Fiji water.

I like what redbull is doing in promoting mtn biking but can't stand the taste and this is coming from a guy with a serious coca cola habit.


----------



## Lars_E (Sep 27, 2010)

Ratt said:


> Where are all the business majors at?....


Here.  I even graduated at the same university (Vienna EBA) as Red Bull's founder, Dietrich Mateschitz, so Red Bull was often presented as a case study. In my thesis I also wrote a chapter on RedBull (new business models for media).

First of all, stop calculating (or guessing) production costs of Red Bull based on the assumption that Red Bull tries to sell you a drink, mixes some stuff with water and cans it. Red Bull ist not selling you a drink, they are selling you a lifestyle. That´s why the massive sponsoring of actions sports is a MUST for Red Bull and not some sort of benevolent act. Red Bull spends ~40% of it´s earnings in marketing (so no 2 cent per can costs). BTW RedBull does not produce or distribute the cans, that´s completely outsourced. In Austria production is done by Rauch (know for fruit juices) and distribution by the logistics company Quehenberger.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Lars_E said:


> Here.  I even graduated at the same university (Vienna EBA) as Red Bull's founder, Dietrich Mateschitz, so Red Bull was often presented as a case study. In my thesis I also wrote a chapter on RedBull (new business models for media).
> 
> First of all, stop calculating (or guessing) production costs of Red Bull based on the assumption that Red Bull tries to sell you a drink, mixes some stuff with water and cans it. Red Bull ist not selling you a drink, they are selling you a lifestyle. That´s why the massive sponsoring of actions sports is a MUST for Red Bull and not some sort of benevolent act. Red Bull spends ~40% of it´s earnings in marketing (so no 2 cent per can costs). BTW RedBull does not produce or distribute the cans, that´s completely outsourced. In Austria production is done by Rauch (know for fruit juices) and distribution by the logistics company Quehenberger.


Now now, be precise, my dear Lars (as they could have said in class @ uni). 

"40% of earnings on marketing" - you are going to have to be more specific here. What "earnings"? Whose earnings? Did you mean revenue? Profit? Gross margin? EBITDA?
If you meant out of profits, I might buy the 40% number - if you meant revenue, I doubt it. Sounds way too high.

And, getting generic drinks maufacturers to bottle and distribute your stuff is exactly how they all do it (including Coca cola and them other boys...). There is a still a cost associated with that (unless you operate as a pure licensing model, where you only recognize license revenues from the bottling companies - i.e. they are paying you to be able to make and sell your product, and you never account for the actual manufacturing cost).


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

Redbull actually does positive stuff for the sport so like I dunno I'm down to drink to that

At least they're totally unlike Monster where they just market the crap out of their logo and then don't really do anything remotely beneficial other than hand out free drinks which taste like acid in your mouf


----------



## Lars_E (Sep 27, 2010)

Iceman2058 said:


> Now now, be precise, my dear Lars (as they could have said in class @ uni).
> 
> "40% of earnings on marketing" - you are going to have to be more specific here. What "earnings"? Whose earnings? Did you mean revenue? Profit? Gross margin? EBITDA?
> If you meant out of profits, I might buy the 40% number - if you meant revenue, I doubt it. Sounds way too high.....


Hey, I´m chilling at Starbucks, reading reviews on bike parts, so no textbooks n' stuff here with me. 
But some quick web searches reveal that they in fact spend 30+% from revenue on marketing (which I think at some point nearly reached 40%....I think it´s OK to say that they spend one third of revenue on marketing). Red Bull was always cited because of their humungous expenditure on marketing, way more than any other drink companies. Coca-Cola: 9%. Look ie: http://www.forbes.com/forbes/2005/0328/126.html

If I correctly recall, one-third of revenue is marketing and one-third of that goes into direct sponsoring.



Iceman2058 said:


> ....And, getting generic drinks maufacturers to bottle and distribute your stuff is exactly how they all do it (including Coca cola and them other boys...). ...


Yes. Cola-Cola is (over here) bottled by Amatil, Hellenic, .... But Coca-Cola owns at least some share of those companies and are very tightly interwoven (SCM). Which RedBull is not with Quehenberger and Rauch. That lecture was ages ago....  But they made a point that RedBull is the only one (of the big players I guess) with that extreme level of outsourcing.


----------



## FrostyStruthers (Jul 10, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Hmm ... I am trying to figure out your point here .... like the other poster who couldn't figure it out. So, when you said "I figured some of you may be curious to know", it sounded like you had given some information. Was that an offer that should we ask about production costs, then you would then tell us?


:madman:

Then READ the thread.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2009)

FrostyStruthers said:


> :madman:
> 
> Then READ the thread.


I did. He said, "I figured some of you may be curious to know". Curious to know what? The only data he gave was that he had worked for Nike. Your insight on the statement would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Lars_E said:


> Hey, I´m chilling at Starbucks, reading reviews on bike parts, so no textbooks n' stuff here with me.
> But some quick web searches reveal that they in fact spend 30+% from revenue on marketing (which I think at some point nearly reached 40%....I think it´s OK to say that they spend one third of revenue on marketing). Red Bull was always cited because of their humungous expenditure on marketing, way more than any other drink companies. Coca-Cola: 9%. Look ie: http://www.forbes.com/forbes/2005/0328/126.html
> 
> If I correctly recall, one-third of revenue is marketing and one-third of that goes into direct sponsoring...


Thanks dude, useful info, fun to know. Those are indeed "extreme" levels of marketing.  Red Bull sure is a fascinating case study (its kinda hard to transpose it over to other brands/industries though...but they have sure been succesful with their model!).


----------



## FrostyStruthers (Jul 10, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I did. He said, "I figured some of you may be curious to know". Curious to know what? The only data he gave was that he had worked for Nike. Your insight on the statement would be greatly appreciated.


Nevermind. I actually followed the thread as it was written. I have no idea what your confusion is other than maybe you are reading the thread in linear mode and are not able to follow the individual discussions.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2009)

FrostyStruthers said:


> Nevermind. I actually followed the thread as it was written. I have no idea what your confusion is other than maybe you are reading the thread in linear mode and are not able to follow the individual discussions.


Come on Frosty ... if it is simple, then help me out. My reading comprehension is failing me. What did he mean by "I figured some of you may be curious to know"? Know what?


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

Frosty is always confused because he doesn't read threads in linear mode. 

"You might be curious to know that I know production costs of Nike shoes" is the type of sentence, that technically, is called retarded. 

In a forum, if you have something useful to add, you add it. Telling people you have something useful to add, but not adding it, is a waste of space.
Unless we are talking about some kind of language or cultural barrier, which may be the case, since Norcoshore appears to be from Canada.


----------



## gsxunv04 (May 10, 2010)

The Red Bull Rampage was sick. I sure am glad Red Bull likes to go big or go home. The Rampage kicked the pants off of anything the X-games has to offer.


----------



## CrustyOne (Oct 29, 2007)

To the OP..Not.all the money to set up any red bull event comes from Red Bull


----------

